# Touchscreen works for me but not for my mother



## ollop (Feb 17, 2016)

Hi,


I wanted to give my old smartphone to my mother. It is a Google LG Nexus 5 and still works very well for me. Even the battery is still okay. If my mother tries to use it, however, the phone does not always recognize her fingers. It sometimes does not work or she has to press hard.


Is that a normal thing or is the device broken? Any experience with touchscreens that do not work for older folks?


Best,


Niels


----------



## Vee (Feb 17, 2016)

I find for my dad, it often takes a few goes for the touchscreen to respond. I am not sure if its a temperature, moisture, accuracy or pressure thing. But he finds it much easier to use a stylus. Perhaps that will work for your mother.


----------



## Mike (Feb 17, 2016)

Hi Ollop & Vee,

Their fingers are too dry, I get the same sometimes, lick
the finger and try again.
You could maybe buy a "Stylus".

Mike.


----------



## jnos (Feb 17, 2016)

Be sure to check if there's a choice of "touch" settings. I have a similar phone and it has that. Maybe in settings under "Accessibility?"


----------

